# YaST starten



## DarkBart (19. März 2004)

Wirklich blöde frage aber ich bekomm es nicht hin Yast zu starten über ssh.

DarkBart


----------



## Stibie (19. März 2004)

Hast du denn auf deinem  Windows-Pc nen Xserver oder so?
Ich glaube du kannst das nur grafisch starten!
Wenn du das am Laufen hast (X-Server) dann geh mal in KDE!


----------



## JohannesR (19. März 2004)

```
$ssh -X user@host
Enter Password:
host$ yast
```

So sollte es klappen, man muss X-Forwarding aktivieren.


----------



## meilon (19. März 2004)

Du kannst auch einfach mit putty z.B als root einfach nur "yast" eingeben. Das benötigt die library "ncurses"

mfg
Klink


----------

